# Anyone have experience with Rotterbarental German Shepherds?



## omnivorous (Jan 31, 2014)

I am looking to get a dog that will be trained as a service dog. I was looking at breeders near San Diego and found Rotterbarental German Shepherds. I like how they have more Reds but I don't know much about these guys.

Has anyone had experience or can recommend this breeder and know if they breed dogs suitable for service dog work? 

Their website is German Shepherd Dog Breeder German Shepherd Puppy for Sale


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pretty dogs and they say they've donated service dogs.

They state on their site


> April was
> Donated to the Guide Dogs of the Desert


 so I'd just contact them and ask what their experience and knowledge is of the breeder and dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The first goal they mention is color. Then the brain, beauty and disposition before any health issues. I am always surprised at the many GSD websites where they only show the heads and/or the dog lying down, being pretty.
I guess it depends on your goals to further look into it.


----------

